# Why does this dream look like carbon?



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Can anyone tell me why this dream frame looks like carbon?*  *The last picture is probably the easiest to see. I have never seen that before. Is this common?*

Colnago dream on Ebay 

*I wish it my size; I would bid on it. I love that paint scheme.

Thanks for your help,
T-shirt*


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yer right...*



T-shirt said:


> *Can anyone tell me why this dream frame looks like carbon?*  *The last picture is probably the easiest to see. I have never seen that before. Is this common?*
> 
> Colnago dream on Ebay
> 
> ...


It sure is weird... 

Something very odd about that frame...unless they painted soem frames faux carbon but kinda doubt it... The fork has Time logo imprint on it yet painted to match the frame (although it is possible that the customer suppled the fork to Colnago to have it painted to match the frame he was getting.) I suppose there is an explanation...


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

I saw a carbon finish on a dream last year at maestros and it took me a minute or two to figure out what was going on.Some of the colours can be ordered with a carbon finish if its an alloy frame. I recently bought a mix in the world champ colours and requested for it to have the carbon finish as opposed to the white.Its an awesome finish, you have to look very closely to see its not carbon and the carbon colour matches into the clear coated carbon b-stay perfectly.That paintshop is very talented.Not so sure I like the new colnago schemes though.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*HandyAndy,

Sweeeeet,  Thank you very much for the information. I was really scratching my head when I first saw the pictures. * * I've been wanting to special order a retro paint scheme Dream HP from Maestro and that faux carbon would be a great touch. 

I appreciate your help,
T-shirt *


----------

